# Media box



## Cndmeatshield (Jun 9, 2013)

Hey there all, I have an old duel core box just sitting here and have decided to use it as our media box.
The case is a dirk tooth smilodon... yea crappy name that ensures fear in no one.. but a cool case none the less.  On and I've gone nuts on water cooling... lol.  I'm waiting on my stuff to get here over the next half month.. yea shipping takes that long even in Toronto.. 
I'm going to put a EK 420 rad with 6 140 mm fans in push pull in the lower part of the case.  
If some of you dont know about this case is that it splits apart like a clam shell.  
Have a look at my illustration.  Yea it's going to be a nutty build and I may have gone over board but with the hell.. its just money and ALL the part will go to the next computer after I upgrade my current system  in a few years. 

Yes I have a Zalman rez V1 as my reservoir.  And b4 ANYONE say it's crap that you opinion and I have mine.  I for one love the TWO i have.  If you keep that as you only piece of alu in a full copper system and have the correct water treatment it works extremely well.  

Also i have another surprise to add to this loop i will be adding my xbox 360 to it.

I will be posting pictures as I get it and depending how busy i get with work *special effects tech in film in TV here in Toronto* I may get the chassis copper plated.   The 50 Cal bullet holes WILL be real as I have a friend more the willing to help out.  *if i get a chance I will post video. 

Hope you enjoy the picture and please if you have any questions let me know. 
thanks
CS

PS: i have included a recent pic of my temps on my current computer.  Channel 9 is actual room temp.


----------



## Cndmeatshield (Jun 12, 2013)

*More goodies*

This week I have received the koolance TMS 205 water computer with EB, two inline flow meters * FM17N* and one inline temp monitor* XSPC LCD temp sensor*,  Purple Lighting,  EK Supremacy Full Copper water block, XSPC Xbox 360 water block and a boatload of QD3's in both g1/4' and 13X19mm compression fittings

I'm now waiting for the two Zalman rez units, a replacement GTX 480 and i think that is it for items.. I'll do a finally tally. 

Now for build.  I'll have a better idea after this weekend.  The base of the computer has gone between 1/2" plexi to 1/4" steel water jet cut but I'm looking for the best price. 
Hope you enjoy and i'll keep you posted. 

CS


----------



## Cndmeatshield (Jun 19, 2013)

*June 19 Update*

Update: I've got the lower part of my box waterjet cut and found some very cheap wire meshing.  Speaker cabinet that houses subs and other speakers are a great place to get mesh from.   Here in Toronto we have Active Surplus, i got 3 20"X20" sheets for $9 each.  
I'm doing the teardown and removal of the rivets this week.  
I also had 2 side tables water jet cut as well and will be building them as well. 
*on the jpg I am missing two sides for one box,  I had them cut a while back as a test*
here is a short render of the lower part of my media box, Media Box - YouTube

Hope you enjoy and i'll post more and hopefully do a video. 
thanks
CS


----------



## Cndmeatshield (Jun 20, 2013)

*June 20 Update*

Disassembled the chassis and marked cutting points and fitted the base to make sure I know where to weld.  
I also got a quote back for copper platting and it's WAY affordable *$120* for everything I need. And it will have a coating so it doesn't green on me. 
I'll post more when I start cutting and fab more. 
I have decided that the top will be cut open, welded with mech and copper platted. I will then flat black paint the top and outer edges with the underside *inside of the case* and mesh will stay copper. 
I'll render it out when I can. 

hope you enjoy  
CS


----------



## Cndmeatshield (Jun 21, 2013)

*June 21 Update*

Hello all and happy longest day of the year... or they say .. I cant seen to find enough time today...  
here's a bunch of pictures for today. 
I cut and found out that the mesh is WAY!!!! harder then the case metal.  I went through 2 dremel disks just today only.  

EVERY piece of this box will be modded in some way or form. 
I have decided to cut the back out of this box like it is on the front. *sides*
the rear of the motherboard tray will be meshed over as well to give a very unique look.  
hope you like the pics.  I'll post more when I get a chance
Rumor has it I'm back on in set of Pompeii for Sat and Sunday. LOTS of ash in this movie  
lol 

CS


----------



## Cndmeatshield (Jun 26, 2013)

*June 25 update*

Well some changes, i opened up the openings in the rear more for a cleaner look of the mesh
I also cut the mesh for the rear of the CPU mounting board as the rear of the box will have clear plexie you will see the round copper mesh. 
I recreated a square mesh that goes up front. 

Now for two more BIG cuts. The top and the rear door will hopefully get done when I do the welding.    I'd like to get this done and out to get platted b4 the long weekend as i'm away for the week after for a wedding...

well here's hoping  

Enjoy the pics. 
More later. 
CS


----------



## Cndmeatshield (Jun 29, 2013)

*June 28 update*

Well I can still weld.. not well but well enough and with the help of my buddy Dave i have a very cool base.  
There are the other parts i finished.  Now just some light prep on the welds and clean up and rough edges.  
Sadly I did not get a few things cut as I was hoping to use the plasma cutter but it was not available.  So I will wait for the next time an opportunity.  

Enjoy 
CS


----------



## t_ski (Jun 29, 2013)

Wish you would post your pics with IMG tags instead of as attachments.


----------



## shovenose (Jun 29, 2013)

t_ski said:


> Wish you would post your pics with IMG tags instead of as attachments.



I actually like the attachments  a bit slow to load but better in the long run


----------



## Cndmeatshield (Jul 21, 2013)

hey there all
Sorry for not posting for a good while but film has taken all of my time.. 
oh well.  
I have put a little more thought into the Media box build and will take my time over the course of the show I'm on.  
In the mean time I did take a day and THOROUGHLY clean out my current computer.  The hoses were grimy and had growth in them...  not sure why as I have used the correct biocide and did a water change in May.   I also took time to change over the hose that i used as it went HARD. At the original time of the build I ran short on hose so I bought more from a another dealer and this is what happened, it turned color and went hard.  Now it the the new hose it's all same color and soft.  
I also removed the bad video card and left the good one still in place. I will add the replacement water cooled GTX480 in the near future.  I've had the replacement working well on my OLD duel core XP computer *my media box*. I also replaced the CPU EK water block to the new version of the same block and getting better flow as the flow plate opening is WAY larger.  current temps have not been affected at all.  I'm still running 3-7C above ambient temp *under load* with a good over clock.  Here's some sludge found in the CPU water block after 14 months after install.  

I hope to post more on the media box build when I get a chance.
CS

Enjoy the pictures.


----------

